# Quanto vi sentite italiani?



## ToyGirl (22 Giugno 2012)

Vi piace l'Italia?


----------



## scrittore (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


A me l'italia piace....ma in tutta onestà non mi sento italiano. 

Sarà forse perchè non amo il concetto di appartenenza in genere.
Sarà forse perchè quando entro nei negozi del centro i commessi mi parlano in inglese. 
Sarà perchè se fossi nato in Francia o in qualsiasi altra parte del mondo sarebbe lo stesso.

Resta il fatto che mi sento cittadino del mondo...e mi piace così.


----------



## free (22 Giugno 2012)

italianissima:smile:

anche se non sono di certo "pronta alla morte" per delle righe storte tracciate da altri sul mappamondo


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


Si da impazzire.
Credimi io che ho girato il mondo...
Mi fa impazzire come il resto del mondo ci consideri UNICI.
Ed è interessante capire dalle straniere perchè ci adorano noi e il nostro paese.
Mi piace l'Italia come minestrone di cose.

Italia per me è essere in una cattedrale Gotica a suonare, e vedere dei turisti...
L'Italia è sti qua che guardano per aria, non capiscono niente di quello che stanno vedendo e dicono...
Annamo a magnà, annamo a magnà.


----------



## ToyGirl (22 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> A me l'italia piace....ma in tutta onestà non mi sento italiano.
> 
> Sarà forse perchè non amo il concetto di appartenenza in genere.
> Sarà forse perchè quando entro nei negozi del centro i commessi mi parlano in inglese.
> ...


Quando senti qualcuno che offendi l'Italia o gli italiani come popolo, ti senti in qualche modo ferito?

Io ho fatto questa domanda perchè sento difficile, come tantissimi credo, sentirmi legata ad un Paese e ad un popolo a cui non mi sento assolutamente legata.

Adesso che sono iniziati gli europei, la gente non pensa ad altro che al calcio, dimenticando il famoso sciopero dei calciatori di poco tempo fa. Non siamo capaci di lottare uniti contro i nostri diritti però ci sciogliamo davanti ad un GOL e se la nazionale perde è motivo di tristezza. 

Perchè nessuno vuole fare qualcosa per proteggere questo paese e soprattutto il suo popolo, che siano giovani, bambini, adulti, anziani?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2012)

Penso che stiamo facendo la stessa fine degli Arabi con lo Zero.

Qualche migliaio di anni fa la partita Arabi - Resto del Mondo, l'avrebbero interrotta per manifesta inferiorità dell'avversario (Mi fermo solo alle scoperte in ambito matematico). 
Le condizioni in cui versa il mondo arabo oggi, 2012, è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Noi siamo sullo stesso trend: continuiamo a frantumare i coglioni al prossimo con Leonardo, Michelangelo, un popolo di poeti, santi e navigatori, il colosseo, gli antichi romani.........solo che spesso e volentieri quando usciamo dai patrii confini facciamo la figura dei lanzichenecchi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che stiamo facendo la stessa fine degli Arabi con lo Zero.
> 
> Qualche migliaio di anni fa la partita Arabi - Resto del Mondo, l'avrebbero interrotta per manifesta inferiorità dell'avversario (Mi fermo solo alle scoperte in ambito matematico).
> Le condizioni in cui versa il mondo arabo oggi, 2012, è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> ...


sì, qualcuno.
ma hai mai visto i tedeschi, gli inglesi, i francesi.....fuori dai loro confini? ubriachi, caciaroni, malvestiti, maleducati, incivili......
questo sia chiaro non è un mezzo gaudio, soltanto non permetterei di sentirmi ripresa da uno di loro.
ad ogni modo noi a differenza loro abbiamo una buona dose di autoironia autocritica e questo potrebbe essere una spinta a modificarci nelle nuove generazioni.
con un patrimonio aristico-culturale come il nostro sarebbe doveroso
viva l'italia


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quando senti qualcuno che offendi l'Italia o gli italiani come popolo, ti senti in qualche modo ferito?
> 
> Io ho fatto questa domanda perchè sento difficile, come tantissimi credo, sentirmi legata ad un Paese e ad un popolo a cui non mi sento assolutamente legata.
> 
> ...


Nel mio settore, credimi, abbiamo una pessima fama!
Mi ricordo io a Colonia: faccio un masterclass con Stockmeier.
Pensa rispetto ai colleghi tedeschi avevo voti altissimi fai conto io 9 e loro 6.
Suonano questi tedesconi e io vedo che il loro 6 pesa enormemente di più del mio 9.
Stockmeier fa...ma parliamo della Klavierubung di Bach che tutti conoscete dal Conservatorio...
Io faccio...si un paio di brani eh?
E lui...auff...eccoli gli italiani hanno titoli e non hanno nessuna preparazione...per forza suonano così tutto approssimativo e posticcio...

Si maestro ha ragione, ma converrà con me, che noi italiani siamo i migliori direttori d'orchestra del mondo...voi tedesconi avete fatto carte false per avere Claudio Abbado no?
E lui...almeno finalmente Abbado ha avuto un'orchestra che sa sonare no?

Noi siamo una congerie di popoli, non un popolo.
Proprio gli stranieri ti dicono, ma è incredibile come da voi scendi di qualche kilometro e cambia tutto il paesaggio e le parole ecc..ecc...ecc...e la cucina.

Il popolo italiano si stringe attorno al pallone, attorno al festival di San Remo ecc..ecc..ecc...
Insomma abbiamo molta fantasia...no?

Solo un uomo è stato capace di farmi sentire italiano: Sandro Pertini.
Tutti gli altri mi han sempre fatto sentire difronte al teatro dei pupi!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> italianissima:smile:
> 
> anche se non sono di certo "pronta alla morte" per delle righe storte tracciate da altri sul mappamondo


Stringiamoci al Conte
siam pronta alla morte
Stringiamoci al COnte
Il COnte ci chiavò!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

mi sembra brutto misurare un paese secondo i loro più brutti cittadini ... :unhappy:

perché molti italiani qui ... veramente ... fanno piangere per come si comportano ... 


in tutti i modi ... io non mi sento di appartenere a nessun paese ... anche perché quando si toccano certi argomenti 

c'è sempre stato qualcuno che mi ha fatto notare ... che in fin dei conti, non posso capire non essendo veramente 

una di loro ... e questo soprattutto dalla parte italiana ... 

sono cittadina del mondo e europea ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sembra brutto misurare un paese secondo i loro più brutti cittadini ... :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Sai sentirsi europei è tanto e non poco.
Se guardi il mappamondo e vedi quanto è piccola l'Europa, e ripercorri tutti i conflitti che ci sono stati negli ultimi duemila anni, vedi che l'Europa unita è una cosa impensabile per i nostri avi.

Parlo ancora del mio mondo....
GLi organi.

Gli organi italiani hanno una sonorità unica al mondo.
Il Ripieno è na roba SOLO dell'organo italiano.
La Voce Umana idem.

Poi le due grandissime scuole organarie sempre in competizione fra loro: Francia e Germania.

Non esiste un organo a canne europeo.

Sienne mi pare che tu sia tedesca no?
Ho un' amica a Bonn.
Lei dice che quando suono Reger, succede che Max Reger, diventa Massimo Regino.
Dice che gli italiani, italianizzano tutto quel che fanno.


----------



## scrittore (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quando senti qualcuno che offendi l'Italia o gli italiani come popolo, ti senti in qualche modo ferito?
> 
> Io ho fatto questa domanda perchè sento difficile, come tantissimi credo, sentirmi legata ad un Paese e ad un popolo a cui non mi sento assolutamente legata.
> 
> ...


In realtà ci sarebbe molto su cui riflettere da quel ch escrivi...


non si sceglie la famiglia di nascita
non scegliamo i nostri parenti
nemmeno la nostra terra...
sono cose che ci ritroviamo.
pertanto non vedo perchè mai debba essere un problema il non sentirsi legati ad un paese...
ne tantomeno mi sento ferito...io *sono *tante cose, ma di certo non *sono *il mio paese.  


per i problemi ...bhe. Penso che non puoi cambiare le cose limitandoti a vederle solo dal punto di vista del tuo paese.
Penso che nemmeno un sindaco o un bravissimo politico ci riuscirà mai. 
Però puoi cambiare il quartiere dove vivi. 
O, nel più piccolo, la strada dove vivi. 
Penso a quelle persone che, nell'anonimato, hanno "adottato" una famiglia di sfollati dell'emilia.

Credo che se tutti iniziassero a cambiare le proprie strade allora il mondo, non solo l'italia, diventerebbe, forse, un pochino migliore.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai sentirsi europei è tanto e non poco.
> Se guardi il mappamondo e vedi quanto è piccola l'Europa, e ripercorri tutti i conflitti che ci sono stati negli ultimi duemila anni, vedi che l'Europa unita è una cosa impensabile per i nostri avi.
> 
> Parlo ancora del mio mondo....
> ...


Ciao Conte ...

no, vivo in svizzera ...

per lo più in una zona dove due culture - svizzera tedesca e francese - coesistono e convivono.

è una vera gioia ... quando vai in un negozio non sai mai, se parlare in svizzero tedesco o in francese ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte ...
> 
> no, vivo in svizzera ...
> 
> ...


Mio mitico nonno era di San Gallo.


----------



## ToyGirl (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel mio settore, credimi, abbiamo una pessima fama!
> Mi ricordo io a Colonia: faccio un masterclass con Stockmeier.
> Pensa rispetto ai colleghi tedeschi avevo voti altissimi fai conto io 9 e loro 6.
> Suonano questi tedesconi e io vedo che il loro 6 pesa enormemente di più del mio 9.
> ...




E quand'è che si cresce???


----------



## ToyGirl (22 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, qualcuno.
> *ma hai mai visto i tedeschi, gli inglesi, i francesi.....fuori dai loro confini? ubriachi, caciaroni, malvestiti, maleducati, incivili......*
> questo sia chiaro non è un mezzo gaudio, soltanto non permetterei di sentirmi ripresa da uno di loro.
> ad ogni modo noi a differenza loro abbiamo una buona dose di autoironia autocritica e questo potrebbe essere una spinta a modificarci nelle nuove generazioni.
> ...


Il compagno francese di mia mamma quando viene qui in Italia guida come un pazzo e non mette la freccia.

"Eh, ma tanto lo fanno tutti!"

Però nel suo paese, si comporta bene.

Gli italiani sputano troppo nel piatto dove mangiano. E come popolo, non contiamo un cazzo, tanto che siamo ricattati costantemente dalla casta politica, qualunque essa sia, e dalle classi dirigenti, cosa che in altri paesi cosiddetti civili, non succede.

Ognuno nel suo piccolo dovrebbe fare qualcosa: certo! Ma perchè allora le persone, invece di provare a lottare, si rinchiudono sempre di più nell'individualismo e nel loro microcosmo di affetti?

Io parlo da persona che attualmente sta bene! Io ci andrei in piazza a bloccare la città, rischiando l'arresto, per farmi sentire. Con altre persone ovviamente. Non da sola come una squilibrata. Perchè chi sta male non lo fa e continua a subire e fingere che una partitina scema gli dia gioia???


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio mitico nonno era di San Gallo.


Ciao Conte,

sai cosa adoro io dei vari paesi ... non la gente ... che gira e rigira stiamo sempre lì ... 

dell'italia i fiori ... mamma quanto sono belli!!! e che colori!!! uno spettacolo!!!

della svizzera le alpi ... mi fanno sentire come un aquila ... libera e leggera ... troppo bello!!!

della spagna l'oceano atlantico ... una potenza e forza che rinfresca l'anima ... ti da una grinta indescrivibile!!!



hehe ... san gallo ... bellissimo posto!!! 

allora non sei "puro" :smile:

sienne


----------



## scrittore (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il compagno francese di mia mamma quando viene qui in Italia guida come un pazzo e non mette la freccia.
> 
> "Eh, ma tanto lo fanno tutti!"
> 
> ...



_Panem et Circences_
una pratica vecchia quanto Roma. 

_Dai la possibilità di sfamare il popolo.
Dai loro dei giochi.
E non penseranno più ai problemi e tu potrai governare in pace. 


_


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

perché dire la sua ... scendere in piazza ... muove qualcosa? ...

si è un diritto ... ma si raggiunge veramente qualcosa? ...

quando c'è stata la questione dell'Iraq ... a livello internazionale la gente si è mossa ed ha protestato ...

ho pensato, vuoi vedere che questa volta, la gente viene ascoltata ... ma che ...

quando hai quella sensazione di non poter influenzare nulla ... subentra una sensazione di sconfitta ...

ero abbastanza ribelle ... protestavo molto ... ero molto attiva ... nel piccolo qualcosa ho smosso ...

ma è dura ... veramente dura ... ci vuole molto tempo, grinta, volontà e idealismo ...


sienne


----------



## free (22 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che stiamo facendo la stessa fine degli Arabi con lo Zero.
> 
> Qualche migliaio di anni fa la partita Arabi - Resto del Mondo, l'avrebbero interrotta per manifesta inferiorità dell'avversario (Mi fermo solo alle scoperte in ambito matematico).
> Le condizioni in cui versa il mondo arabo oggi, 2012, è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> ...



ma no, dai
facciamo la figura di quello che siamo, chic-decadenti contenti di esserlo anche se ce ne lamentiamo un po', così per far scena


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> sai cosa adoro io dei vari paesi ... non la gente ... che gira e rigira stiamo sempre lì ...
> 
> ...


No sono puro...perchè erano i miei bisnonni ad essere emigrati là: avevano un hotel.
Poi dissero che se rimanevano lì forse non era bene e rientrarono in Italia nel 1914.
Allora sono a Zurigo.
E sti svizzeri decantano la loro ordine e pulizia, no come noi italiani no?
Rispondo...
Certo boni tutti fare pulizia, gettando tutte le immondizie sul ticino...che arrivino in Italia no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, dai
> facciamo la figura di quello che siamo, chic-decadenti contenti di esserlo anche se ce ne lamentiamo un po', così per far scena


E il deboscio contemporaneo no?
Va di moda pagare l'IMU...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E il deboscio contemporaneo no?
> Va di moda pagare l'IMU...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


più che moda è che se non lo paghi finisci tra le spirali di equitalia...che è peggio!


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


Si. mi piace, molto . alcuni italiani contemporanei mi piacciono meno.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si da impazzire.
> Credimi io che ho girato il mondo...
> Mi fa impazzire come il resto del mondo ci consideri UNICI.
> Ed è interessante capire dalle straniere perchè ci adorano noi e il nostro paese.
> ...


pure io. 

ad ascoltare suonare. 

italia è  anche questo.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio mitico nonno era di San Gallo.


i noti codici neumatici li hai mai sfogliati?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Giugno 2012)

Una sera, in terra germanica, davanti ad una birrozza bavarese, i miei amici si lamentavano del fatto che per quanto il tempo passi, i Tedeschi sono sempre visti dal resto del mondo come nazisti.
Risposi loro che se è solo per quello, noi Italiani saremo sempre mafiosi, e questo è dovuto ad una semplice ragione: Loro, i Tedeschi *sono* sostanzialmente nazisti tanto quanto noi Italiani *siamo* sostanzialmente mafiosi, e questo non è uno stato di cose che si palesa necessariamente in un "regime", bensì nel semplice e meno clamoroso modo di vivere di tutti i giorni.
Il mondo cambia, però, ed il cieco e presuntuoso nazionalismo tedesco piano piano verrà a smussarsi tanto quanto le piccole e grandi mafiette che regnano in ogni angolo ed in ogni casa d'Italia, dove più dove meno, verranno lentamente a lasciare il posto ad una più onesta e meno furbesca maniera di vivere.
Purtroppo è un moto lentissimo che va ben oltre le più rosee aspettative di vita di ognuno di noi. Quello che dobbiamo invece ricordare è che questo moto può essere favorito od ostacolato da ognuno di noi, e ad ognuno e dato di decidere per sè.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> sai cosa adoro io dei vari paesi ... non la gente ... che gira e rigira stiamo sempre lì ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Una sera, in terra germanica, davanti ad una birrozza bavarese, i miei amici si lamentavano del fatto che per quanto il tempo passi, i Tedeschi sono sempre visti dal resto del mondo come nazisti.
> Risposi loro che se è solo per quello, noi Italiani saremo sempre mafiosi, e questo è dovuto ad una semplice ragione: Loro, i Tedeschi *sono* sostanzialmente nazisti tanto quanto noi Italiani *siamo* sostanzialmente mafiosi, e questo non è uno stato di cose che si palesa necessariamente in un "regime", bensì nel semplice e meno clamoroso modo di vivere di tutti i giorni.
> Il mondo cambia, però, ed il cieco e presuntuoso nazionalismo tedesco piano piano verrà a smussarsi tanto quanto le piccole e grandi mafiette che regnano in ogni angolo ed in ogni casa d'Italia, dove più dove meno, verranno lentamente a lasciare il posto ad una più onesta e meno furbesca maniera di vivere.
> Purtroppo è un moto lentissimo che va ben oltre le più rosee aspettative di vita di ognuno di noi. Quello che dobbiamo invece ricordare è che questo moto può essere favorito od ostacolato da ognuno di noi, e ad ognuno e dato di decidere per sè.




sono daccordo MM.

io in germania andrei a viverci DOMANI MATTINA, senza indugiare un solo sec. mi piace tutto della loro cultura e oggi ancora danno segno di civiltà e capacità


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sono daccordo MM.
> 
> io in germania andrei a viverci DOMANI MATTINA, senza indugiare un solo sec. mi piace tutto della loro cultura e oggi ancora danno segno di civiltà e capacità


Io avrei dovuto proprio andare a viverci, ma io la ho una compagnia molto particolare, che non fa testo più di tanto.
I luoghi sono spettacolari (sponda nord del lago di Costanza).

Forse l'errore che facciamo è quello ci capita di fare la maggior parte delle volte che facciamo una scelta.
Diventiamo drastici senza senso, senza voler capire che il buono ed il meno buono si trovano dappertutto e che solo mescolandosi il più possibile, Darwin insegna, è possibile migliorare.
Io non vorrei un mondo tutto italiano come non lo vorrei tutto tedesco e meno ancora tutto cinese o tutto francese, tutto americano etc etc.
Vorrei che quello che c'è di buono in ogni parte del mondo venisse goduto a favore di tutti, rispettando certo chi volesse isolarsi, ma soprattutto non pretendendo di prendere il sopravvento in nome di una pretesa superiorità di qualche genere.
Sono convinto che ci si arriverà, perchè il moto in questo senso è un moto naturale, impossibile da frenare, ma ripeto: quello che è importante è rendersi conto che ognuno di noi, nel piccolo della propria vita, può influire positivamente o negativamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

bah... io sono contenta a fasi alterne... dato che mi sento più cittadina del mondo che di una nazione non ho un senso di appartenenza... ma mi dà di molto noia l'idea generale che si sono fatti in altre nazioni che noi si sia una combriccola di cazzoni. Poi quando viene la resa dei conti salta fuori che i cazzoni sono loro. Scusate lo sfogo, ma sono 4 anni oramai che lavoro con questi mostri di efficenza... che non sono nè efficenti nè efficaci, solo supponenti e con i paraocchi. E quanno ce vo' ce vo'.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> i noti codici neumatici li hai mai sfogliati?


Si perchè ho fatto Paleografia Musicale non Nino Albarosa
Che tipo...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Una sera, in terra germanica, davanti ad una birrozza bavarese, i miei amici si lamentavano del fatto che per quanto il tempo passi, i Tedeschi sono sempre visti dal resto del mondo come nazisti.
> Risposi loro che se è solo per quello, noi Italiani saremo sempre mafiosi, e questo è dovuto ad una semplice ragione: Loro, i Tedeschi *sono* sostanzialmente nazisti tanto quanto noi Italiani *siamo* sostanzialmente mafiosi, e questo non è uno stato di cose che si palesa necessariamente in un "regime", bensì nel semplice e meno clamoroso modo di vivere di tutti i giorni.
> Il mondo cambia, però, ed il cieco e presuntuoso nazionalismo tedesco piano piano verrà a smussarsi tanto quanto le piccole e grandi mafiette che regnano in ogni angolo ed in ogni casa d'Italia, dove più dove meno, verranno lentamente a lasciare il posto ad una più onesta e meno furbesca maniera di vivere.
> Purtroppo è un moto lentissimo che va ben oltre le più rosee aspettative di vita di ognuno di noi. Quello che dobbiamo invece ricordare è che questo moto può essere favorito od ostacolato da ognuno di noi, e ad ognuno e dato di decidere per sè.


Embè e il cieco nazionalismo francese?
Allora ci sta una parigina nasino all'insù e tutta frou frou.
Siamo in mensa all'Università a Bologna e lei si spertica sullo schifo italiano.
Le dico: TI ho chiamato io? Tornate in Francia no?
Lei mi fa...sconsolata...sai da noi c'è molta ignoranza un francese su dieci crede che il sole giri intorno alla terra...
E io...Ovvio...gli altri 9 pensano che giri intorno alla Francia no?

Tu non hai idea di che robe...
Ma sul presuntuoso...i francesi non li batte nessuno...
Da cui il mio detto...Dei tasi...che la guerra l'hai persa anche tu!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bah... io sono contenta a fasi alterne... dato che mi sento più cittadina del mondo che di una nazione non ho un senso di appartenenza... ma mi dà di molto noia l'idea generale che si sono fatti in altre nazioni che noi si sia una combriccola di cazzoni. Poi quando viene la resa dei conti salta fuori che i cazzoni sono loro. Scusate lo sfogo, ma sono 4 anni oramai che lavoro con questi mostri di efficenza... che non sono nè efficenti nè efficaci, solo supponenti e con i paraocchi. E quanno ce vo' ce vo'.


A me ha fatto molta impressione vedere i giappi cosa pensano della roba italiana...
Mi spanciavo dalle risate...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si perchè ho fatto Paleografia Musicale non Nino Albarosa
> Che tipo...


eh si....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh si....


AHAHAHAHAAH...quando iniziava la lezione parlando di sua moglie...ahahahahaah...o parlando del suo compagno di studi pippo baudo...un mito sto uomo...

e quando fece la dispensa audio e fece la premessa dicendo...scusate l'accento...AHAHAHAHAAH

[video=youtube;SqONgkNzFE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqONgkNzFE4[/video]


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Una sera, in terra germanica, davanti ad una birrozza bavarese, i miei amici si lamentavano del fatto che per quanto il tempo passi, i Tedeschi sono sempre visti dal resto del mondo come nazisti.
> Risposi loro che se è solo per quello, noi Italiani saremo sempre mafiosi, e questo è dovuto ad una semplice ragione: Loro, i Tedeschi *sono* sostanzialmente nazisti tanto quanto noi Italiani *siamo* sostanzialmente mafiosi, e questo non è uno stato di cose che si palesa necessariamente in un "regime", bensì nel semplice e meno clamoroso modo di vivere di tutti i giorni.
> Il mondo cambia, però, ed il cieco e presuntuoso nazionalismo tedesco piano piano verrà a smussarsi tanto quanto* le piccole e grandi mafiette che regnano in ogni angolo ed in ogni casa d'Italia, dove più dove meno, verranno lentamente a lasciare il posto ad una più onesta e meno furbesca maniera di vivere.*
> Purtroppo è un moto lentissimo che va ben oltre le più rosee aspettative di vita di ognuno di noi. Quello che dobbiamo invece ricordare è che questo moto può essere favorito od ostacolato da ognuno di noi, e ad ognuno e dato di decidere per sè.



boh, non so, mi sembri molto ottimista
soprattutto con la crisi che imperversa, che ci ha riportato indietro di 10 anni minimo
tra l'altro, paradossalmente peccato che siano solo 10 anni, perchè secondo me abbiamo perso una grande occasione dopo il boom degli anni 60, da lì in poi c'è stato un lento declino istituzionale, più o meno palese, anni ed anni inutili e dannosi, nonostante gli sforzi di lavoratori e famiglie, i ragazzi di oggi stanno peggio dei padri e pure dei nonni
a differenza della germania


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Una sera, in terra germanica, davanti ad una birrozza bavarese, i miei amici si lamentavano del fatto che per quanto il tempo passi, i Tedeschi sono sempre visti dal resto del mondo come nazisti.
> Risposi loro che se è solo per quello, noi Italiani saremo sempre mafiosi, e questo è dovuto ad una semplice ragione: *Loro, i Tedeschi sono sostanzialmente nazisti* tanto quanto noi Italiani *siamo* sostanzialmente mafiosi, e questo non è uno stato di cose che si palesa necessariamente in un "regime", bensì nel semplice e meno clamoroso modo di vivere di tutti i giorni.
> Il mondo cambia, però, ed il cieco e presuntuoso nazionalismo tedesco piano piano verrà a smussarsi tanto quanto le piccole e grandi mafiette che regnano in ogni angolo ed in ogni casa d'Italia, dove più dove meno, verranno lentamente a lasciare il posto ad una più onesta e meno furbesca maniera di vivere.
> Purtroppo è un moto lentissimo che va ben oltre le più rosee aspettative di vita di ognuno di noi. Quello che dobbiamo invece ricordare è che questo moto può essere favorito od ostacolato da ognuno di noi, e ad ognuno e dato di decidere per sè.


Ciao,

 ... vacci piano!!!

a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?

perché ... se ti riferisci al razzismo ... quello c'è ovunque ... non vorrei cominciare a parlare del razzismo in Italia ... perché se no, dovremmo pure dire che l'Italia sostanzialmente è anche fascista e razzista ...

c'è una bella differenza comunque ... a loro viene sempre ricordato il passato ... ma in Italia si continua a dover parlare del presente ... perché la MAFIA ancora c'è!!!

... secondo le mie esperienze ... l'italiano si crede sostanzialmente più furbo degli altri e soffre un po' di presunzione


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAAH...quando iniziava la lezione parlando di sua moglie...ahahahahaah...o parlando del suo compagno di studi pippo baudo...un mito sto uomo...
> 
> e quando fece la dispensa audio e fece la premessa dicendo...scusate l'accento...AHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> [video=youtube;SqONgkNzFE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqONgkNzFE4[/video]




non l ho conosciuto durante le lezioni. solo di persona per studio extra.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... vacci piano!!!
> 
> ...


come non essere d accordo. basta guardare chi hanno messo al governo in questi ultimi anni. solo i  modesti ( intellettualmente ) furbetti potevano credere ad un silvio.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ciao dammi un nome, 

sai ... fino ad un certo punto all'estero si rideva sulla figura Berlusca ... e si aveva pena per gli italiani ... 
anche se molti dicevano ... che è stato votato, gli italiani non vivono una dittatura ... lo vogliono come loro rappresentante ... 

ma con la crisi dell'euro non si ride più ... vedi la Grecia può crollare senza infierire troppo sull'euro ... per l'Italia è diverso ... si teme che un governo così "corrotto", debole, incapace ecc. non sarà capace a tirare l'Italia fuori dai suoi guai ... come il debito pubblico. 

Non avete idea ... come tante cose sono state sorvolate all'estero ... "perdonate" ... affinché Berlusca non pronunciò quella frase "sono premier nel mio tempo libero" ... o come anche il commento su Angela Merkel ... o quando ha baciato l'anello di Gheddafi ... li l'Italia è caduta proprio nel cattivo gusto ... c'è stato come una svolta ... non si ride più ... l'Italia ha perso molto "brillo" negli occhi delle persone all'estero ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


Si!!! mi piace l'italia come territorio, mi piace l'Italia come storia, mi piace come tutto tranne come è stata gestita dalla politica degli ultimi circa 50 anni.

E poi chi sta in Sicilia ed ha passato la vita a girarla in moto, in macchina, e che conosce buona parte dei territori costieri dell'Italia e delle persone che la abitano, come può dire non mi piace.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Capisco che un post come il mio possa lasciare sorpresi, ma io come al solito pretendo sempre di scrivere qualcosa che vada letto nel suo insieme, mentre come purtroppo è naturale, le persone si "incastrano" su singole frasi che mettono in ombra il resto.

Si, Free, sono ottimista, ma non idiota (spero). Vedo sempre evoluzione in tutto, ma se rileggerai il mio post vedrai che ho sottolineato il fatto che questo moto evolutivo è estremamente lento, _"ben oltre le più rosee aspettative di vita di ognuno di noi"_.
E' naturale: siamo stati tanto infarciti di eventi storici "rivoluzionari" che difficilmente possiamo renderci conto che le grandi rivoluzioni hanno sempre cambiato poco. Pretendiamo di vedere i risultati personalmente. Subito. Palesi. 
Purtroppo la Storia, quella vera, non funziona così. Il moto è lento, e non è dato dai grandi eventi, bensì dalle piccole rivoluzioni di ogni persona nel proprio animo. La Storia la stiamo facendo anche in questo momento.

I Tedeschi sono ancora sostanzialmente "nazisti" (a mio avviso) per il semplice motivo che gli elementi che portarono una nazione a seguire la follia nazista sono ancora presenti e vivi . Questo non significa che siano ancora seguaci del Terzo Reich, ma che la loro mentalità, la loro visione del resto del mondo è ancora quella che li portò a dover subire il trattato di Versaille ed a ribellarsene alla guida dell'imbianchino di Braunau (chiaramente si parla di media, non certo di ogni singolo individuo). 
Il razzismo, per rispondere direttamente a Sienne, è stato un mezzo per catalizzare l'attenzione contro un nemico. Non è una caratteristica esclusiva tedesca, tanto che genocidi plateali a parte, i peggiori esempi di razzismo li abbiamo sempre potuti vedere e li vediamo ancora oggi proprio nella "patria della libertà": gli USA. In questo paese si è sempre praticato il razzismo a livello individuale, non politico, e questo credo che sia il razzimo peggiore, proprio come il nazismo peggiore e la mafia peggiore.
Come per la mafiosità italiana, si tratta di qualcosa che non si palesa, ma risiede negli individui e ne guida il comportamento.
In Italia la Mafia non è la "cupola" tanto quanto in Germania il nazismo non sono i vari gruppi nostalgici dello zio Adolf.
Il marcio non è nei governi, nelle politiche, nelle dittature, o meglio, non è solo in quelle cose, ed in quelle non è la forma peggiore. 
Il marcio è nell'individuo, ed ogni individuo è tenuto dalla propria coscienza, se ne possiede, a tentare di cambiare in sè stesso questo stato di cose. Tentare di cambiarlo negli altri con la forza si è sempre storicamente risolto solo in un altro modo di essere nazisti, mafiosi, razzisti, estremisti, terroristi, dittatori, macellai.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Capisco che un post come il mio possa lasciare sorpresi, ma io come al solito pretendo sempre di scrivere qualcosa che vada letto nel suo insieme, mentre come purtroppo è naturale, le persone si "incastrano" su singole frasi che mettono in ombra il resto.
> 
> Si, Free, sono ottimista, ma non idiota (spero). Vedo sempre evoluzione in tutto, ma se rileggerai il mio post vedrai che ho sottolineato il fatto che questo moto evolutivo è estremamente lento, _"ben oltre le più rosee aspettative di vita di ognuno di noi"_.
> E' naturale: siamo stati tanto infarciti di eventi storici "rivoluzionari" che difficilmente possiamo renderci conto che le grandi rivoluzioni hanno sempre cambiato poco. Pretendiamo di vedere i risultati personalmente. Subito. Palesi.
> ...


:up::up::up::up: Non ti quoto perchè mi sei sempre stato antipatico :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Capisco che un post come il mio possa lasciare sorpresi, ma io come al solito pretendo sempre di scrivere qualcosa che vada letto nel suo insieme, mentre come purtroppo è naturale, le persone si "incastrano" su singole frasi che mettono in ombra il resto.


Ciao,

si è vero ... quando leggo o parlo in italiano ho il cervello molto legato alle parole ... 

solo se ci rifletto un pò ... ma non sempre mi concedo quel tempo ... 

comunque ... grazie per la spiegazione ... è tutto un altro discorso messo così ...

ma devi ammettere, che delle frasi così "placative" possono essere interpretate male, perciò ho chiesto cosa intendi.

sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2012)

con la mente credo che l'evoluzione sia il cittadino del mondo(mia figlia si sente così e ritengo sia giusto) ma io sono una provincialotta con un  esagerato senso di appartenenza.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si è vero ... quando leggo o parlo in italiano ho il cervello molto legato alle parole ...
> 
> ...



Tu pensa come potevo essere messo io, unico italiano in un locale tipico tedesco, oltretutto di stampo palesemente bavarese (i bavaresi in Germania sono un po' come i leghisti da noi) dopo aver tirato fuori questo discorso e dovendomi spiegare nel mio Inglese maccheronico e stentato. Si, perchè io di Tedesco non so 'na cippa e l'Inglese lo parlo da Italiano.
Quando ho detto loro che *sono* nazisti, il gelo è sceso formando croste bianche sulle pareti, ma ci è voluto poco perchè capissero. Per fortuna!

Tu, Sienne, di dove sei?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up: Non ti quoto perchè mi sei sempre stato antipatico :rotfl::rotfl:


*Terùn*!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tu pensa come potevo essere messo io, unico italiano in un locale tipico tedesco, oltretutto di stampo palesemente bavarese (i bavaresi in Germania sono un po' come i leghisti da noi) dopo aver tirato fuori questo discorso e dovendomi spiegare nel mio Inglese maccheronico e stentato. Si, perchè io di Tedesco non so 'na cippa e l'Inglese lo parlo da Italiano.
> Quando ho detto loro che *sono* nazisti, il gelo è sceso formando croste bianche sulle pareti, ma ci è voluto poco perchè capissero. Per fortuna!
> 
> Tu, Sienne, di dove sei?


Ciao,

conosco bene quel tipo di situazione ... mi scappa una risatina ... :smile:

svizzera ... svizzera tedesca ... anche se la regione è bilingue (tedesco e francese) ... 

la mia prima lingua è lo svizzero tedesco ... seguito dal tedesco ... 

sono sposata ad uno svizzero tedesco ... 

madre spognola e padre italiano ... a casa si parlava come capitava ... ma mai in dialetto ... 

con uno sfondo del genere, dovrei essere più padrona delle lingue ... ma sono più portata per i numeri ... 

comunque ... non può sembrare vero ... ma qui su questo forum - l'unico posto dove mi esprimo in italiano - ho imparato moltissimo!!! ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Terùn*!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei ripetitivo, come tutti i mangia patate a tradimento! :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> conosco bene quel tipo di situazione ... mi scappa una risatina ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Sto per farti un complimento, ma per chi mi conosce e sa quanto sono ignorante, complimento non è. Scrivi moolto meglio di me ca sugnu italianu = che sono Italiano.

M.M. una volta in un 3D lo scrissi, il lavoro che faccio mi porta a stretto contatto con il mondo, e avogliaaa se esiste il razzismo, madonna !! ancora certi genitori lo tramandano inconsapevolmente e consapevolmente ai figli.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto per farti un complimento, ma per chi mi conosce e sa quanto sono ignorante, complimento non è. Scrivi moolto meglio di me ca sugnu italianu = che sono Italiano.
> 
> M.M. una volta in un 3D lo scrissi, il lavoro che faccio mi porta a stretto contatto con il mondo, e avogliaaa se esiste il razzismo, madonna !! ancora certi genitori lo tramandano inconsapevolmente e consapevolmente ai figli.


Ciao,
Grazie per i fiori ... 
è un bellissimo riconoscimento, per chi non vuole perdere le proprie radici e studia per se ... 

Sul razzismo: spesso è veramente molto sottile ... molto nascosto ... è ti ferisce molto ... ma c'è molta ignoranza. 

Mi ricordo ... ero piccola ed avevo un'amica ... i genitori non mi facevano entrare nella loro casa, perché gli italiani sono sporchi e puzzavano...

solo col tempo capì ... che quello era il tipo di razzismo più facile e meno doloroso da combattere ...

sienne


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


Una premessa. Chi dice che tutto il mondo è paese e quindi non è vero che esiste una mentalità italiana per cui è figo tirare a fregare il prossimo e lo Stato, che non è vero che l'Italia è un Paese che fa scuola in tutto il mondo nell'arte di imbrogliare, che è solo un caso se la nostra classe politica è piena di corrotti ed una delle piu' scalcagnate in tutto il globo, eccetera-potreiandareavantiallinfinito, beh: per me prende un granchio non indifferente... :sonar:

Mia opinione personalissima e discutibile quanto volete... Comunque, fatto questo preambolo, io mi sento italiana nel mio essere costantemente in ritardo nelle cose, nel non essere organizzata nei miei impegni, nel mio avere una genialità, vena creativa e talento innato in alcuni ambiti, e però nel non averli sfruttati appieno... nella sensazione di avere una mia bellezza interiore e di non stare facendo abbastanza per salvaguardarla e valorizzarla .

E  giusto dire però che io non mi sento italiana in tantissime altre  cose... banalmente: nel mio aspetto fisico perché ho tratti piu' "nordici" che  mediterranei, perché ho una mia coscienza che stride con certezze e  modi di affrontare la vita tipicamente italici... ad esempio: sul fatto  che debbano esserci delle persone intoccabili sempre e comunque,  qualsiasi errore o prepotenza compiano... sul fatto che si debba dare credito e chances solo a chi si conosce già, anche se fa una cazzata, mentre lo sconosciuto intelligente e in gamba non viene neanche ascoltato. 
Non concordo con chi pensa che certa gente abbia ragione a prescindere e debba sempre essere assolta, mentre chi "non è VIP" viene stangato oltremisura al primo mezzo passo falso.
Ricordo il primo avatar con cui si presentò Marì alla riapertura di questo Forum, nel 2009: una targa di marmo con la scritta "La legge NON è uguale per tutti". Ecco, in questo aspetto io sono fiera di non sentirmi italiana. Perché per me il bianco è bianco e il nero è nero, sempre .

ari


----------



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il compagno francese di mia mamma quando viene qui in Italia guida come un pazzo e non mette la freccia.
> 
> "Eh, ma tanto lo fanno tutti!"
> 
> Però nel suo paese, si comporta bene.


Già da come si comporta questo francese, vedi la considerazione che ha anche verso la sua stessa compagna.
Al posto di tua madre, io "starei in orecchio", come si dice dalle mie parti. 




ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io parlo da persona che attualmente sta bene! *Io ci andrei in piazza* a bloccare la città, rischiando l'arresto, per farmi sentire. *Con altre persone ovviamente*. *Non da sola *come una squilibrata. Perchè chi sta male non lo fa e continua a subire e fingere che una partitina scema gli dia gioia???


Scusa ma se senti veramente tanto la causa, te ne freghi di quello che pensano gli altri e vai a protestare per conto tuo! Parli tanto di individualismo malato e poi  sei la prima ad ammettere che non faresti nulla se non vedi la massa di gente che fa la stessa cosa :nuke::sonar:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Giusto per ripetere una vecchia storiella, qualcuno disse che

 in Paradiso:

- i poliziotti sono Inglesi
- i birrai Tedeschi
- i cuochi Francesi
- gli amanti Italiani
e chi organizza tutto sono gli Svizzeri

all'Iferno invece:

- i birrai sono Francesi
- i cuochi sono Inglesi unhappy
- i poliziotti sono Tedeschi
- gli amanti sono Svizzeri 
e tutto è organizzato dagli Italiani


Conservo qualche remora sui cuochi Francesi.
Fra una scopata e l'altra forse è meglio che cucinino gli Italiani


----------



## Tebe (23 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


Non ho letto le risposte, premetto.

Allora si. Mi piace l'Italia come territorio. Come clima. Come terra. Come cibo.
Mi piace tutta.

Se parli a livello di italianità ti dico no.
Se mi sento italiana?
No.
Spero sempre che qualcuno ci invada e ci renda pari ai popoli nordici.
Sulle leggi intendo


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Capisco che un post come il mio possa lasciare sorpresi, ma io come al solito pretendo sempre di scrivere qualcosa che vada letto nel suo insieme, mentre come purtroppo è naturale, le persone si "incastrano" su singole frasi che mettono in ombra il resto.
> ... ... ...
> I Tedeschi sono ancora sostanzialmente "nazisti" (a mio avviso) per il semplice motivo che gli elementi che portarono una nazione a seguire la follia nazista sono ancora presenti e vivi . Questo non significa che siano ancora seguaci del Terzo Reich, ma che la loro mentalità, la loro visione del resto del mondo è ancora quella che li portò a dover subire il trattato di Versaille ed a ribellarsene alla guida dell'imbianchino di Braunau (chiaramente si parla di media, non certo di ogni singolo individuo).


Ciao MM

probabilmente rimango nuovamente troppo legata alla parola o forse di storia ne so ben poco ... 

Ma più mi sforzo e meno vedo questi “elementi” oggi … 

Quando finì la guerra, la Germania era una nazione esausta, sconfitta … ha avuto perdite umane ingentissime … distruzione, menti devastate, disperazione … cioè stava in ginocchio … la rivolta avviene spontanea, senza nessuna giuda ideologica o organizzata ... nessuno capace di guidare i tanti focolai rivoluzionari che nacquero un po’ dappertutto … 

Poi bisogna anche osservare il pensiero culturale … quelle idee ben più antiche legate all’unificazione politica e alla modernizzazione della Germania … mi riferisco alla letteratura popolare … ai filosofi come Fichte, Hegel ecc. … hanno avuto anche loro, la loro influenza sul “sentire comune” di quel periodo … poi non dimenticamici del potere che può avere una lingua … soprattutto la lingua tedesca … molto difficile ma capace di vertiginose sottigliezze concettuali … espressioni che riflettono il loro modo di concepire il mondo e che rispecchiano la loro mentalità … 

E sono sincera quando dico, che ammiro molto questo popolo … non ha pari nella storia sia nel bene sia nel male … l’olocausto … e poi con la coscienza in mano verso la “Vergangenheitsbewältigung” … menti brillanti … ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Quando si parla di genialità ... di capacità ... io vedo la Germania ... 

Ma non sta a me, cercare di spiegare l’anima di un popolo … è un compito arduo … molto articolato e quasi azzardato … e ne so troppo poco … e quel poco mi porta, per ora, a questa conclusione … la Germania oggi è più matura e consapevole … e non ci sono gli stessi presupposti … ma rimane un popolo pieno di sorprese … 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Giusto per ripetere una vecchia storiella, qualcuno disse che
> 
> in Paradiso:
> 
> ...



Ho fatto una correzione per proteggere l'italia dalle corna.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MM
> 
> probabilmente rimango nuovamente troppo legata alla parola o forse di storia ne so ben poco ...
> 
> ...


Tu parli di presupposti storici/ideologici, io no, intendo dire presupposti caratteriali. Si tratta di qualcosa che è - per usare un'espressione che a me sta molto antipatica, ma al momento non me ne viene un'altra - nel DNA del popolo tedesco come la mafiosità e la furberia sono in quello degli Italiani. L'ho avvertito nel loro modo di parlare, di ridere, di lavorare, di viaggiare, di fare sesso, di affrontare i sentimenti, di aiutare gli amici o esserne aiutati, di studiare.
Gente con grande fantasia, ma terribilmente "meccanici", come la loro lingua, così simile più al rumore di un meccanismo complesso che all'espressione di un pensiero. Sono sicuramente geniali, ma devono ringraziare i rari momenti in cui alcuni dei loro grandi cervelli sono riusciti a superare l'ostacolo posto dal loro essere Tedeschi, tanto quanto i migliori Italiani sono stati tali quando sono riusciti a liberare la loro creatività dalla furberia e dalla grettezza.
Darwin ha ragione una volta di più: solo con la mescolanza di fattori diversi l'Evoluzione può continuare verso vette sempre più alte.
Che senso ha quindi dichiararsi Italiani quando l'italianità è soffocata dal principio secondo il quale il più bravo è quello che fa far le cose agli altri?
Che senso può avere dichiararsi Tedeschi quando il genio è soffocato dal rigore?
Questi sono solo esempi, chiaramente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Darwin ha ragione una volta di più: solo con la mescolanza di fattori diversi l'Evoluzione può continuare verso vette sempre più alte.
> Che senso ha quindi dichiararsi Italiani quando l'italianità è soffocata dal principio secondo il quale il più bravo è quello che fa far le cose agli altri?
> Che senso può avere dichiararsi Tedeschi quando il genio è soffocato dal rigore?
> Questi sono solo esempi, chiaramente.


Bellissimo pensiero. Ti quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bellissimo pensiero. Ti quoto e se posso approvo.


Spesso ho la sensazione - io che sono del tutto agnostico - che una bizzarra volontà esterna al mondo abbia intenzionalmente provato a mescolare fattori in netto contrasto tra loro nei diversi popoli. Sarebbe un'immagine mostruosa, ma a volte mi appare così.
Poi ci penso meglio, e capisco che quanto di positivo appare a volte, è solo il risultato dell'evoluzione di un insieme complesso. Un processo di raffinazione che vede gli elementi già in fase di separazione, ma ancora contenuti nello stesso alambicco. Solo alcune gocce buone ogni tanto si separano mentre la sostanza grezza ribolle.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tu parli di presupposti storici/ideologici, io no, intendo dire presupposti caratteriali. Si tratta di qualcosa che è - per usare un'espressione che a me sta molto antipatica, ma al momento non me ne viene un'altra - nel DNA del popolo tedesco come la mafiosità e la furberia sono in quello degli Italiani. L'ho avvertito nel loro modo di parlare, di ridere, di lavorare, di viaggiare, di fare sesso, di affrontare i sentimenti, di aiutare gli amici o esserne aiutati, di studiare.
> Gente con grande fantasia, ma terribilmente "meccanici", come la loro lingua, così simile più al rumore di un meccanismo complesso che all'espressione di un pensiero. Sono sicuramente geniali, ma devono ringraziare i rari momenti in cui alcuni dei loro grandi cervelli sono riusciti a superare l'ostacolo posto dal loro essere Tedeschi, tanto quanto i migliori Italiani sono stati tali quando sono riusciti a liberare la loro creatività dalla furberia e dalla grettezza.
> Darwin ha ragione una volta di più: solo con la mescolanza di fattori diversi l'Evoluzione può continuare verso vette sempre più alte.
> Che senso ha quindi dichiararsi Italiani quando l'italianità è soffocata dal principio secondo il quale il più bravo è quello che fa far le cose agli altri?
> ...


Osserva:
E' ora di fare casin facciamo perfetto casin
E' ora di fare seri facciamo perfetto seri.

Si sono meccanici.
Infatti la meccanica degli organi tedeschi è perfetta.
non è concepibile come per gli italiani...tasto sta giù di qui, ventilabro non si apre di là...ecc..ecc..ecc..

Senso? Uhm...
Difficile che i tedeschi si dimentichino di essere tedeschi eh? Uhm..

E che gli italiani si dimentichino di essere italiani...uhm...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Spesso ho la sensazione - io che sono del tutto agnostico - che una bizzarra volontà esterna al mondo abbia intenzionalmente provato a mescolare fattori in netto contrasto tra loro nei diversi popoli. Sarebbe un'immagine mostruosa, ma a volte mi appare così.
> Poi ci penso meglio, e capisco che quanto di positivo appare a volte, è solo il risultato dell'evoluzione di un insieme complesso. Un processo di raffinazione che vede gli elementi già in fase di separazione, ma ancora contenuti nello stesso alambicco. Solo alcune gocce buone ogni tanto si separano mentre la sostanza grezza ribolle.


Mah a me sembra che ci sia stato un principio naturale: in cui pesce grosso mangia pesce piccolo no?
Comunque i cornuti una volta non c'erano...
Tutta colpa dei Vichinghi no?
Sono scesi da là...e han portato le corna in testa no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


Non che abbia tutti questi termini di confronto, ma trovo l'Italia un luogo gradevolissimo.

Certo, piuttosto che ad una piccola nazione somiglia maggiormente ad un minuscolo impero, per questo lo sciovinismo è sconosciuto ed il passatempo più diffuso è la denigrazione della forma statuale.

Già, mi sento italiano al 100%.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


sì e non potrei essere nulla di diverso da quello che sono


----------



## Eretteo (25 Giugno 2012)

L'Italia e' stata divisa per 1500 anni,dopo il crollo dell'impero romano.
Una miriade di stati,statucci e staterelli in perenne lotta fra loro,Duca contro Conte,Guelfo contro Ghibellino,lato destro di una strada contro lato sinistro di una strada.
Regioni con lingue e storie neanche lontanamente paragonabili,paesini che guardano in cagnesco i confinanti,comunita' che gareggiano dall'alto medioevo per prevalere l'una sull'altra.
E da questa lotta millenaria e' nato di tutto;le splendide citta' ricolme di opere d'arte uniche al mondo e certe pianure costiere abbandonate alle paludi finche' non le ha ribonificate Mussolini,le mecenatesche corti medievali e le popolazioni decimate da guerre,miseria e malattie;Granducati illuminati come la Toscana che ospitarono Galileo,e la Santa Inquisizione che voleva bruciarlo vivo;le ville rinascimentali ed i nobili invasi da piattole sottoparrucca e sifilide intramutanda,e cosi' via.
E l'Italia e' ancora cosi',checche' ne dicano certi giovanotti novantenni che in certi palazzi consumano tanti di quei soldi da mantenerci certi stati africani.
Dopo la seconda guerra mondiale (la grande imperdonabile ed irreparabile minchiata del regime fascista),eravamo rimasti al confine della cortina di ferro,e quindi bisognava foraggiarci coi petrodollari a stelle e strisce,che c'hanno rapidamente risollevati.
Certo l'Europa si e' devastata con secoli di guerre,ed ora ha perso definitivamente quel ruolo centrale che ha avuto per lungo tempo nella storia del mondo,e' finita una lunghissima epoca.
L'Italia ha come sempre menti eccelse e grandissime teste di caxxo,zone ormai sature in cui non ti giri piu' e vaste aree spopolate,un paese in cui c'e' tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
La differenza fra oggi ed i tempi di Augusto e' la classe dirigente,e la mentalita'.
Perche' se anche ai tempi dell'antica Roma capitava qualche babbeo raccomandato tipo Quintilio Varo,oggi fa notizia quando al ministero della salute ci mettono a fare ministro un medico.
E l'ultimo che c'han messo ha finalmente sbattuto fuori dai locali pubblici i fumatori rompiballe
Dopo l'Allia,il Trasimeno o (tragedia delle tragedie) Canne,qualunque popolo si sarebbe arreso,in tutta Roma non c'era rimasto un bambino che non fosse orfano di padre.....e invece non si sono arresi,ed alla fine hanno fatto il mazzo anche ad Annibale.
Mentre oggi se dei vigliacchi analfabeti uccidono una dozzina di nostri soldati a Nassirya,ci sono gruppi festanti che inneggiano a canti tipo "10,100,1000...." e fra di loro pure esimi rappresentanti della sinistra al potere.
Certa gente sente parlare i francesi con le ascelle che puzzano di baguette e va in solluccheri....e quando Cesare ha deciso di conquistarli in 6/7 anni ha fatto tutto,compreso un giretto a Londra (va be',sarebbe superfluo dire che quando Hitler ha deciso d'invadere i mangiaformaggi,dopo 2 settimane marciava lungo i viali di Parigi...).
Uno stato che non ha uguali al mondo,l'Italia.
Governarla non e' impossibile,e' inutile.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah a me sembra che ci sia stato un principio naturale: in cui pesce grosso mangia pesce piccolo no?
> Comunque i cornuti una volta non c'erano...
> Tutta colpa dei Vichinghi no?
> Sono scesi da là...e han portato le corna in testa no?


ma che essere insulso sei


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'Italia e' stata divisa per 1500 anni,dopo il crollo dell'impero romano.
> Una miriade di stati,statucci e staterelli in perenne lotta fra loro,Duca contro Conte,Guelfo contro Ghibellino,lato destro di una strada contro lato sinistro di una strada.
> Regioni con lingue e storie neanche lontanamente paragonabili,paesini che guardano in cagnesco i confinanti,comunita' che gareggiano dall'alto medioevo per prevalere l'una sull'altra.
> E da questa lotta millenaria e' nato di tutto;le splendide citta' ricolme di opere d'arte uniche al mondo e certe pianure costiere abbandonate alle paludi finche' non le ha ribonificate Mussolini,le mecenatesche corti medievali e le popolazioni decimate da guerre,miseria e malattie;Granducati illuminati come la Toscana che ospitarono Galileo,e la Santa Inquisizione che voleva bruciarlo vivo;le ville rinascimentali ed i nobili invasi da piattole sottoparrucca e sifilide intramutanda,e cosi' via.
> ...


Non capirò mai i nostalgici.
Io che sono sempre stato tendenzialmente di destra,  i nostalgici proprio non li capisco........:unhappy:.
Per il resto d'accordo su quasi tutto, soprattutto sull'assurdità della reazione ai fatti di Nassiriya.
Purtroppo a nostro modo abbiamo fatto la fine degli Egiziani. Ci facciamo grandi di un passato che non ci appartiene più.


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2012)

Ciao MM,

ho capito ... finalmente ... 

si, c’è questa predisposizione ... 

io aggiungo però un MA ...  

l’essere umano possiede anche la facoltà di riflessione critica … 

il popolo tedesco – a differenza dal popolo italiano – ne è più o meno consapevole di questa sua predisposizione. Non perdono occasione, per rifletterci sopra e di tenerlo presente … loro i conti con la loro storia (nel senso di essere inclini) li hanno fatti e continuano a farli … 

l'italiano invece tende a fare la vittima ... la colpa è sempre degli altri ... 

ancora ieri, sul canale tedesco, se ne parlava … come tifare alla nazionale tedesca … che sentimenti sorgono … come rifletterci sopra ecc. ecc. 

poi guardo la nazionale tedesca e mi rendo conto di un altro problema … e vedo … un gomez, un podolski, un miroslav, un gündogan, un khedira, un özil … specchio dell’integrazione del diverso … della loro società … 

loro i compiti li fanno … l’italiano molto meno … o meglio l'italiano ancora si prende in giro ... 


Riguardo alla lingua … e qui mi scappa una risatina … è vero, la lingua tedesca ha dei suoni duri … quasi barbarici … come il galleco … o ancora peggio lo svizzero tedesco … 

Ma la bellezza di questa lingua non sta nel suono … 
è una delle lingue più creative che io conosca … come nessun’altra ha un approccio ricco e pieno di fantasia di come usare la parola. La parola tedesca lavora molto con l’immaginazione, con i dipinti mentali … e si basa su un semplice principio di creatività: di due o più parole se ne fa una sola, completamente nuova … con un significato molto preciso … e crea dei neologismi che sono difficili da tradurre in un’altra lingua … a me piace tanto la parola “Lebensabschnittgefährte” (tradotto in italiano fa piangere … perde tutta la sua bellezza e quel senso profondo … quella visione mentale … “compagno di una parte della vita”) … vedi, la lingua italiana ha pressoché 300.000 vocaboli, mentre la lingua tedesca ne ha 400.000 … sono molto precisi, ma anche molto creativi ...


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MM,
> 
> ho capito ... finalmente ...
> 
> ...


Hai voglia...
Sai all'Università ho collaborato ad un progetto che prevedeva la prima traduzione italiana del " Trattato sulle sensazioni sonore" di H. Von Helmotz. Allora noi musicisti dovevamo aiutare gli studenti di lingue, per quanto riguarda i termini tecnici...e non era facile per quel che concerne termini come "Ton" o "Klang"....

Poi appunto siamo italiani no?
Il progetto naufragò perchè il Rettore Roversi Monaco, impiegò il denaro che era stato stanziato per questa pubblicazione presso la CLUEB...per fare i manifestoni delle celebrazioni del centenario dell'Università no?

Poi ci sono parole in tedesco...

La "Sensucht" lo "Streben" che non si sanno bene come tradurre no....
[video=youtube;OqpEYsOZymQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqpEYsOZymQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non capirò mai i nostalgici.
> Io che sono sempre stato tendenzialmente di destra,  i nostalgici proprio non li capisco........:unhappy:.
> Per il resto d'accordo su quasi tutto, soprattutto sull'assurdità della reazione ai fatti di Nassiriya.
> Purtroppo a nostro modo abbiamo fatto la fine degli Egiziani. Ci facciamo grandi di un passato che non ci appartiene più.


Io si! 
Un passato epico no?
Con il leon se stava benon

[video=youtube;QHnTY_nFeJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHnTY_nFeJQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Quella fu una mattana di quelle...eheheheheeheh

[video=youtube;m1IxwEaflUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1IxwEaflUU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Eretteo (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non capirò mai i nostalgici.
> Io che sono sempre stato tendenzialmente di destra,  i nostalgici proprio non li capisco........:unhappy:.
> Ma io non sono un nostalgico,anzi,se avessi la bacchetta magica eliminerei in un istante *tutto* quello che e' stato fatto durante il ventennio....TUTTO
> Per il resto d'accordo su quasi tutto, soprattutto sull'assurdità della reazione ai fatti di Nassiriya.
> Purtroppo a nostro modo abbiamo fatto la fine degli Egiziani. Ci facciamo grandi di un passato che non ci appartiene più.


Se gli americani avessero un millesimo delle nostre rovine archeologiche camperebbero con quello;basta vedere che carrozzone tiran su in posti tipo Fort Alamo,che sara' anche importante,ma resta qualche migliaio di gradini sotto un nostro qualsiasi arco etrusco o ponte romano.
Siamo l'unico paese al mondo in cui si mangia da dio in ogni angolo della nazione,e dove c'e' il bidet.
Ma finche' non esigiamo rispetto delle leggi, del territorio,dei nostri tesori prima di tutto da parte degli italiani,non possiamo certo aspettarcelo da parte degli stranieri.
Che a casa loro sono irreprensibili,cosi' come lo sono gli italiani.
E che in Italia fanno quel caxxo che gli pare,cosi' come gli italiani. 
Se domani un esercito ci invade ma non toglie televisione e telefonini,a gran parte degli italioti va bene (memorabile il detto del regno di napoli sul dominatore straniero di turno, "Francia o Spagna,purche' se magna!").
Ma se domani annullano per sempre il calcio,scoppia l'inferno.
Un simile popolo* merita* la considerazione della carta igienica usata.


----------



## Eretteo (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io si!
> Un passato epico no?
> Con il leon se stava benon


Se a Lepanto non ci fossero stati i veneziani e a Vienna Padre Marco da Aviano,a quest'ora invece che chiese avremmo moschee.
Poco male,le avremo comunque fra 20 anni di questo passo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se a Lepanto non ci fossero stati i veneziani e a Vienna Padre Marco da Aviano,a quest'ora invece che chiese avremmo moschee.
> Poco male,le avremo comunque fra 20 anni di questo passo.


E sai per colpa di chi?
Per la filantropia femminile no?
Basterebbe che le atee di casa nostra invece di peace and love, andassero tutte a farsi una vacanzina in Iran per capire quel mondo in cui una donna è poco più che na bestia eh?
Sai che nel mondo islamico stuprare na donna è reato contro la proprietà? E non contro la persona?

Peace and Love no?

Sono strani eh? Dicono Salam salam salam ma poi non lo mangiano...
Penso che corromperò l'Islam con il vino eh?

Vedessi qua da noi...eheheheheheeh...
Se arrivano ad assaggiare un biancheto è la fine...in men che non si fica...diventano tutti ubriaconi eh?

Mica hanno il fegato d'un veneto cresciuto a latte e sniapa eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2012)

No,li puoi corrompere con l'iphone,più facile


----------



## Eretteo (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sai per colpa di chi?
> Per la filantropia femminile no?
> Basterebbe che le atee di casa nostra invece di peace and love, andassero tutte a farsi una vacanzina in Iran per capire quel mondo in cui una donna è poco più che na bestia eh?
> Sai che nel mondo islamico stuprare na donna è reato contro la proprietà? E non contro la persona?
> ...


Guarda il lato positivo,Conte;fra 20 anni vai in comune,ti serve una pratica urgente ma l'impiegata col culone da 140 kg a chiappa vuole andare a farsi un caffe' al bar......e tu cominci a prenderla a calci nel culo.....e quando sei stanco cambi gamba,non vorrai mica consumare solo una scarpa?


----------



## Spider (27 Giugno 2012)

...io non mi sento per niente italiano.
.. eppure da giovane ho sofferto per tutto quello che gli è stato strappato:
l'Istria, Nizza... la Corsica... e via dicendo...
sognavo un paese splendido... con bellezze naturali e artistiche... superlative.
Sono cosi deluso da questa Italia, che non mi sento più italiano...
al terzo posto mondiale per corruzione, al terzo per il debito pubblico...primi come stipendi e benefit ai nostri cari politici, notai, farmacisti... corporazioni fortissime..  gente nata con la camicia...
il danaro pubblico sudato e sperperato  continuamente... evasione da terzo mondo... disparità sociali e economiche simili al BRASILE DEL LATIFONDO... viva la rivoluzione francese allora...
semmai e lo so che è retorico.. mi sento cittadino d'europa...
Belgio , primo in classifica.. per onestà dei cittadini!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Due opere d'arte, una musicale, e una cinematografica. La prima del '77 la seconda del '91.

Ogni volta, quando per caso son finito a parlare dell'una o dell'altra con qualcuno, la classica frase del mio interlocutore era:

_Questi due, Rino Gaetano e/o Salvatores erano proprio avanti, già all'epoca.
_
e la mia risposta/domanda:

_Sei proprio sicuro che fossero loro ad essere avanti, oppure è stò paese che in 50 anni non è stato capace di fare un passo in avanti che fosse uno ?
_
[video=youtube;JKsDvh51Hfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKsDvh51Hfc[/video]

[video=youtube;nr0gaz7QpOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr0gaz7QpOA[/video]


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io non mi sento per niente italiano.
> .. eppure da giovane ho sofferto per tutto quello che gli è stato strappato:
> l'Istria, Nizza... la Corsica... e via dicendo...
> sognavo un paese splendido... con bellezze naturali e artistiche... superlative.
> ...


E per pedofili a piede libero.


----------



## scrittore (27 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Guarda il lato positivo,Conte;fra 20 anni vai in comune,ti serve una pratica urgente ma l'impiegata col culone da 140 kg a chiappa vuole andare a farsi un caffe' al bar......e tu cominci a prenderla a calci nel culo.....e quando sei stanco cambi gamba,non vorrai mica consumare solo una scarpa?


140kg a chiappa....

il mio 42 di piede non basterebbe, da solo a spaccare anche solo la metà di una chiappa così...
ci vorrebbero le fette dei bronzi di riace!!


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> 140kg a chiappa....
> 
> il mio 42 di piede non basterebbe, da solo a spaccare anche solo la metà di una chiappa così...
> ci vorrebbero le fette dei bronzi di riace!!


Le scarpe antinfortunistiche sono piu' versatili di quanto non si pensi,io le uso anche per escursioni in montagna...devi solo toglierle prima d'entrare in banca.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Le scarpe antinfortunistiche sono piu' versatili di quanto non si pensi,io le uso anche per escursioni in montagna...devi solo toglierle prima d'entrare in banca.


Scarpe antiforumistiche a random

Più potere al COnte
Più figa per tutti!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più figa per tutti!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Quello lo pensava anche Bertinotti;quand'e' stato al governo si e' opposto a tutto il possibile ed immaginabile,anche alla legge sulla violenza sessuale.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quello lo pensava anche Bertinotti;quand'e' stato al governo si e' opposto a tutto il possibile ed immaginabile,anche alla legge sulla violenza sessuale.


Ma scusa Bertinotti è "comunista" eh?
Ma come si fa a credere ad uno che ha lo yacht e dice in Italia abbiamo un padronato che vessa gli operai?
La fincantieri regala a lui una nave e lui la smette con sti discorsi no?

Io voglio che recuperiamo la nostra identità maschile.
Voglio che come prima azione politica rifacciamo il ratto delle Sabine. No?

Salviamo i mariti vessati dalle mogli
E salveremo il paese.

Ciccio, Figa e Famiglia.

Parlo male?


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa Bertinotti è "comunista" eh?
> Ma come si fa a credere ad uno che ha lo yacht e dice in Italia abbiamo un padronato che vessa gli operai?
> La fincantieri regala a lui una nave e lui la smette con sti discorsi no?
> Pure la villa con piscina in Umbria.
> ...


Non ci sono piu' quelle donne,Conte.
E nemmeno piu' quegli uomini.
Oggi le signore vogliono un lavoro da 10 milioni al mese.
E dopo mezz'ora una famiglia con 10 figli.
E l'ominide medio a barcamenarsi fra le sfuriate della moglie che lo fa strabecco,e le cosce della cameriera ucraina del bar sotto l'ufficio,generosamente esposte alla pubblica erezione.
Con una societa' impostata cosi' il declino e' inarrestabile.
Troppe regole e troppo farraginosamente arbitrarie,ed il cui rispetto varia da zona a zona.
Ne servono poche,chiare e certe.
Ma l'ultimo che c'ha provato e' finito male.
Ed era un socialista,mica Belzebu'.


----------



## elena_ (27 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


Quanto mi sento italiana?
Troppo.
Decisamente troppo.


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2012)

l'italianità e la femminilità non sono mai troppe nè di troppo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Luglio 2012)

Dopo 30 anni Italia mi sento abbastanza Italiano per sorridere quando sento certe stronzate sul conto dei Tedeschi come ne ho avuto occasione di sentire durante le recenti partite del calcio, e mi sento abbastanza Tedesco per poter deliberatamente rinunciare al governo Italiano salvo per le pocchissime volte in cui si meritava la mia piena ammirazione e approvazione.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


L'Italia è senza alcun dubbio il Paese più bello del mondo in quanto a patrimonio artistico, architettonico e culturale.
E questo lo si deve semplicemente al fatto che l'Italia praticamente non esiste. Siamo semplicemente ciò che resta dell'Impero Romano e di un'accozzaglia di Città Stato Medievali, ciascuna con la propria cultura, la propria arte, i propri usi e i propri costumi. Noi italiani siamo uniti da una lingua, da dei confini e da una bandiera. Ma sono molte di più le cose che ci dividono. Siamo un Paese fortemente individualista, proprio per eredità storica. Ed è proprio questo che comunque ha fatto dell'Italia il Paese più vario e più bello del mondo. Se esistesse una cultura nazionale, probabilmente potremmo chiudere tutte le nostre attività e vivere solo di turismo.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

*Ah stermy...ecco il Regno di Napoli...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH*

25 milioni di banconote taroccate. L´Europol: quasi perfette  
  C´è un piccolo stato invisibile in Europa, che non ha governo, non ha confini definiti, non ha banche, eppure stampa gli euro. Falsi, naturalmente, ma riprodotti così bene da spaventare la Banca centrale europea e tutte le forze di polizia internazionali. Nel raggio di venti chilometri attorno al comune di Giugliano, a nord di Napoli, in un quadrilatero tra Afragola, Marano, Castel Volturno e Aversa, si trova la più alta concentrazione di falsari e stamperie clandestine del continente. Più della metà del denaro contraffatto che circola nei 17 paesi dell´Eurozona viene prodotta lì, in quella terra malmessa aggredita dall´abusivismo edilizio e asfissiata dai clan.
Dal 2002 sono stati ritirati in Europa 5 milioni e mezzo di biglietti riconosciuti falsi, per un controvalore di circa 300 milioni di euro. Può sembrare una cifra residuale, se paragonata ai 14 miliardi di pezzi autentici attualmente in circolazione. «Ma il sequestrato è solo la punta dell´iceberg - spiega una fonte qualificata dell´Europol all´Aja - quello che sfugge ai controlli è molto di più». Almeno 4-5 volte di più, secondo alcune stime. Salirebbero così a 25 milioni i falsi prodotti da quando esiste l´euro. E non tutti rimangono nell´Eurozona. «Le grandi commesse, quintali di euro falsi divisi in mazzette da 50 e da 100, finiscono in Nord Africa, in Colombia, in Medio oriente». Mazzette che portano quasi sempre il marchio "made in Giugliano", l´enclave europea della contraffazione. Tanto piccola e protetta quanto pericolosa e professionale. Perché a minacciare l´integrità della moneta unica, più della quantità prodotta, è la qualità raggiunta dai falsari campani.

IL NAPOLI GROUP
«Guardi questa banconota da venti euro - dice il comandante dei carabinieri dell´Antifalsificazione monetaria, Alessandro Gentili, sollevando il biglietto per osservarne le rifiniture in controluce - sono stati imitati i disegni della filigrana e l´effetto in rilievo della calcografia. C´è pure la striscia olografica. Questa è roba "loro", del "Napoli Group"». I falsari che gravitano nel giuglianese sono chiamati proprio così, con un termine coniato dai poliziotti dell´Europol. Sono considerati i maestri artigiani della contraffazione monetaria, specialisti nel taglio da 20 euro. Nemmeno i falsari di Plovdiv e Haskovo, nel sud della Bulgaria, fenomeni nell´imitare il biglietto verde da 200 euro, raggiungono il loro livello.
Del resto hanno un "curriculum" lungo dieci anni. Nel 2004 la prima stamperia clandestina di euro in Italia viene scoperta a Parete, a pochi chilometri da Giugliano. Nei tre anni successivi ne vengono trovate altre tre, a Castel Volturno, a Marano e a Lusciano. Il 2009 è l´anno in cui diventa chiaro a tutti che il fronte avanzato della guerra comunitaria ai falsari si posiziona qui, dove si miscelano almeno un paio di "arti", quella tipografica e quella di arrangiarsi. La maxi-operazione Giotto dei Carabinieri porta in carcere 109 persone, una cinquantina delle quali tra Napoli, Afragola, Casalnuovo, Qualiano, Giugliano. Nello stesso periodo saltano fuori un laboratorio serigrafico a Grumo Nevano, una stamperia a Gricignano d´Aversa e un´altra a Varcaturo, dove vengono sequestrati dinari algerini prodotti addirittura con la filigrana originale della Banca d´Algeria. Nel 2010 l´ultimo caso, a Ponticelli. E tutta la produzione illegale, milioni e milioni di euro, ruota attorno a pochi soggetti.
I tipografi che sanno imitare gli elementi di sicurezza dei soldi, infatti, sono pochissimi. Per la malavita, sono un capitale. Una volta che ne agganciano uno, non lo mollano più. Lo controllano anche in carcere. Giuseppe S., 52 anni, di Calvizzano, e Mario T., 34, di Carinaro ne sanno qualcosa. Sono tra i pochi al mondo in grado di fabbricare in casa gli ologrammi. Sono stati arrestati già due volte. «Chi lo fa, poi ci ricasca - spiega il colonnello Gentili - i tipografi non sono violenti, sono esperti di arti grafiche che vengono assoldati da gruppi criminali, a volte con la minaccia, per fare quello che sanno fare, riprodurre su carta». Viene in mente il clan Mallardo, che controlla l´area. La Camorra tollera questo tipo di attività, e se ne serve solo per scambiare grandi quantitativi con i trafficanti di cocaina colombiani. Ma quanto si guadagna stampando denaro falso? E come entra nel mercato legale? 

LA DISTRIBUZIONE
Le carte dell´Operazione Giotto raccontano il modus operandi del Napoli Group. Ci vogliono tre figure e una logica aziendale di rigida divisione dei compiti per mettere su una banda del falso. C´è il finanziatore della stamperia, che poi è anche il committente. È il soggetto, di solito un personaggio minore dei clan della Camorra, che si occupa di trovare una macchina tipografica offset di seconda mano (quelle nuove a quattro colori costano anche 500 mila euro), la carta, gli inchiostri, gli altri strumenti e un locale. C´è poi il tipografo, addetto alla produzione. E c´è il distributore. Quest´ultimo è un uomo di fiducia del committente. Ha il compito di organizzare un deposito, rigorosamente lontano dalla stamperia, e di tenere i contatti con i clienti.
Quando si sparge la notizia che qualcuno «sta fabbricando soldi», al distributore si avvicina una fauna criminale che usa una lingua propria, in codice, per cui i biglietti da 50 e da 20 al telefono diventano «magliette della Roma e del Napoli», i dollari sono «jeans» e «bottiglie verdi», e per definire le quantità da acquistare ricorre a perifrasi del tipo «l´appuntamento è al numero 150, porta le magliette della Roma», comunicando così il bisogno urgente di 150 banconote da 50 euro.
La catena dello smercio segue gli stessi schemi dello spaccio di droga. Il primo passaggio, dal distributore al grossista (può essere un altro malavitoso che acquista euro a quintali o un commerciante colluso), avviene al costo del 10 per cento del valore nominale. Per un milione di euro finti, la banda ne guadagna 100 mila veri. Dal grossista si approvvigiona (pagando un prezzo pari al 20 per cento del valore nominale) una serie di soggetti minori, dal piccolo criminale locale al corriere straniero (di solito lituano o estone) che porta la valuta fasulla in Spagna, Belgio o Lituania. Fino all´extracomunitario in difficoltà che spera di guadagnare qualcosa spacciando banconote alle stazioni centrali di Roma e Napoli. A ogni passaggio della filiera, il ricarico aumenta del 10 per cento. Ma oltre Giugliano esistono altre realtà dove si producono banconote contraffatte: quali sono le altre fabbriche di euro falsi in Italia e all´estero?

I CONCORRENTI EUROPEI
La metà della produzione clandestina europea, come detto, è coperta dai giuglianesi. Una percentuale che sale al 62 per cento con i falsari calabresi e pugliesi («ma un napoletano nella banda c´è sempre», sottolinea il colonnello Gentile). Ma i veri concorrenti del Napoli Group si trovano nelle campagne del sud della Bulgaria e nella periferia di Sofia. Qui l´antica tradizione di copiare i dollari con la stampa offset ha reso possibile la riproduzione del biglietto verde da 200 euro in ottima qualità. È nella zona industriale di Varna sul mar Nero, che l´Europol e il Secret Service statunitense (il servizio segreto che si occupa della difesa del dollaro e dell´incolumità dei presidenti) scoprirono il 22 gennaio 2004 una delle prime stamperie al mondo capace di riprodurre la banconota nata appena due anni prima. Otto anni dopo i centri di produzione si sono spostati attorno alle città di Plovdiv e Haskovo, nel sud del paese. A giugno scorso l´ultima operazione della polizia bulgara ha smantellato un sito in questa zona, sequestrando 200 mila euro in pezzi da 500. Due esperti dell´Europol li hanno valutati «tra i migliori mai prodotti».
Francia e Spagna vengono subito dopo l´Italia per quantità di soldi taroccati prodotti, ma là usano nell´80 per cento dei casi le stampanti laser di ultima generazione, tecnologia che ha aperto il mercato del falso anche a esperti di informatica e di computer grafica. In Italia invece la quota delle stampe digitali è al 10 per cento (ma in crescita).
E poi ci sono le nazioni emergenti. La Polonia, dove poche settimane fa è stato sequestrato in un appartamento a Varsavia un milione di euro che doveva essere utilizzato per truffare i tifosi di calcio durante i prossimi Europei di calcio, e la Bosnia, dove a controllare il mercato è un gruppo di falsari di Banka Luka. Turchia, Romania, Albania non producono, ma agiscono da distributori, facendo la spola per approvvigionarsi tra Napoli e Sofia. I più efficienti spacciatori d´Europa però sono i criminali lituani, che hanno avuto l´idea di smerciare le banconote taroccate usando la ben collaudata rete di pusher sul territorio. Quali sono gli effetti sul sistema finanziario europeo? Cosa rischia l´euro?

I DANNI AL SISTEMA ECONOMICO
Il ministro dell´Interno bulgaro, Tsvetan Tsvetanov, lo dice chiaramente. «La contraffazione - ha dichiarato il 3 giugno scorso - sta diventando preoccupante per la sicurezza finanziaria dell´euro perché i falsi inondano il mercato e perché le condanne per i falsari non sono abbastanza severe». A Francoforte invece i dirigenti della Bce sembrano più tranquilli, perché il volume del sequestrato nel 2011 si è ridotto del 19,3 per cento rispetto al 2010 e le 606 mila banconote ritirate (215 mila solo in Italia, un controvalore di una decina di milioni di euro) su un totale di 14,4 miliardi di pezzi del circolante genuino danno una percentuale di falsificazione bassa, lo 0,00043 per cento.
«Eviterei ogni inutile allarme - ci tiene a precisare il colonnello Gentili - abbiamo diverse strutture che sorvegliano l´integrità dell´euro, tra cui l´Europol, l´Olaf a Bruxelles, la Banca d´Italia e tutte le forze di polizia. Con un po´ di accortezza, facendo un piccolo sforzo per conoscere meglio come sono fatte le banconote genuine, i cittadini possono evitare di essere frodati». Anche per questo le rotte del falso fuori dall´Europa portano, passando attraverso la Spagna, in quei paesi che hanno una moneta debole e una scarsa conoscenza degli euro. Medio oriente, Africa del nord, Est Europa soprattutto. In Africa ci sono banche che nemmeno riconoscono quelli finti e li cambiano con la valuta locale. E i cinesi cosa fanno? I maestri della contraffazione mondiale per ora si sono tenuti ai margini. «Ma di recente - raccontano all´Europol - abbiamo scoperto che gli ologrammi usati dai falsari bulgari per le banconote da 200 euro erano stati fatti da alcuni criminali cinesi. Se anche loro si mettono a stampare, sarà un problema per tutti».
Commenti


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2012)

*L'Italia che lavora no?*



ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vi piace l'Italia?


[video=youtube;mv21wSotSR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv21wSotSR4&feature=related[/video]


----------

